# Asda offering IVF drugs at cost price!



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/Business/IVF-Drugs-To-Go-On-Sale-At-Cost-Price-In-Asda-Supermarket-Pharmacies/Article/201003115566191?lpos=Business_First_Home_Article_Teaser_Region_8&lid=ARTICLE_15566191_IVF_Drugs_To_Gn_Sale_At_Cost_Price_In_Asda_Supermarket_Pharmacies

Doesnt say what drugs or doesage ect, but thought it might interest people.

N xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## DreamTeam (Nov 1, 2007)

Yes I heard that on the news this morning, from what they said it could be as much as 80% less than current rates!!!


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

dp heard this on the radio think it's really good and hope it helps xx


----------



## Slumslut (Jan 21, 2010)

Sounds great - although I guess it depends on whether the Clinic/hospital allow you to "bring your own" or if they insist on their own prescription and brands!  
Let's hope this does indeed make Fertility Treatments more affordable for people; goodness knows it is not really fair to begin with to have to pay for something that is usually free, and the clinics don't exactly do it all out of charity do they?!


----------

